# Blu Ray & DVD.



## Pug62

Been collecting Blu Ray's for some time now, in particular Horror, Sci Fi & Giallo. Anyone here into this?


----------



## GSD

I didn't think anyone bought them anymore.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Yes I am a big fan and am gradually adding to my 3D collection,


----------



## Pug62

GSD said:


> I didn't think anyone bought them anymore.


Sorry but why not. :doublesho You are getting a far superior product at what might be the best format ever released.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Pug62 said:


> Sorry but why not. :doublesho You are getting a far superior product at what might be the best format ever released.


Totally agree but seems a lot of people down load stuff off internet and watch or watch from what ever site and are not the least bit interested in picture quality sound or size of screen but just as long as they get to watch it the cheapest possible way. My player is connected to my tv if I just want to put on something quick and not worried about small screen else I project onto 120 inch screen which is awesome.


----------



## packard

Blu ray now 4k UHD discs for me, I absolute hate a movie or anything without the best possible audio and visual, it was made that good so why not enjoy it at its best.


----------



## graham1970

packard said:


> Blu ray now 4k UHD discs for me, I absolute hate a movie or anything without the best possible audio and visual, it was made that good so why not enjoy it at its best.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970

packard said:


> Blu ray now 4k UHD discs for me, I absolute hate a movie or anything without the best possible audio and visual, it was made that good so why not enjoy it at its best.


Man after my own heart

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

GSD said:


> I didn't think anyone bought them anymore.


Obviously got your facts wrong


----------



## tmitch45

packard said:


> Blu ray now 4k UHD discs for me, I absolute hate a movie or anything without the best possible audio and visual, it was made that good so why not enjoy it at its best.


Totally agree I don't know why people spend loads of money on a TV and Homecinema setup and then make do with streamed movies with fake surround sound.


----------



## roundasapound

I'm into blurays big time. Not got a 4K TV yet so no UHD titles in my collection just yet. 
Streaming and HD TV has its place but is no replacement for watching my favourite films and series on crystal clear HD blurays with proper surround sound.


----------



## GSD

brooklandsracer said:


> Obviously got your facts wrong


Who mentioned facts ? This is a forum,people have different views you idiot.


----------



## brooklandsracer

GSD said:


> Who mentioned facts ? This is a forum,people have different views you idiot.


I shall not resort to your level by name calling and just answer with a comment.

You said you did not think people bought them anymore, well it seems everyone else in this thread does and that is a fact.


----------



## HEADPHONES

When i moved into my new house the old owner left some Q acoustic speakers along with TV's etc...... Proper nice guy!
Anyway.........Upped my 5.1 system to 7.1
Revisiting lots of my old discs both dvd and blu ray.
7.1 made a big improvement imho.
Deffo blu ray for special films over sub standard downloads.
I actually was so disappointed with my dvd of BLADE RUNNER afterwards that i went straight to Sainsburys and bought the Blu-ray.
Straight in the PS3 and boom..... Happiness :lol:


----------



## spursfan

probably got around 40 Blu rays and 2-3 hundred DVD's
Couple with my Plasma and Onkyo amp, one happy man when I get to watch them on my own, and have some loud sounds, missus don't like LOUD!!!

Kev


----------



## GSD

brooklandsracer said:


> I shall not resort to your level by name calling and just answer with a comment.
> 
> You said you did not think people bought them anymore, well it seems everyone else in this thread does and that is a fact.


You men my level like swearing at me like you did ? This two page thread is representative?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep, I have hundreds on all formats including VHS !


----------



## GleemSpray

Have been into home cinema since the 80's.

Back then i had a Sony Beta Hi-Fi wired into an Arcam Alpha amp and a pair of Celestion speakers. 

Now i buy blu-rays whenever possible, but do rip them sometimes, for watching on portable devices when i am away from home. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc

Bluray in cinema room doing atmos when loft gets cleared so I can feed wires through. Even brings YouTube to a different level


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GleemSpray said:


> Have been into home cinema since the 80's.
> 
> Back then i had a Sony Beta Hi-Fi wired into an Arcam Alpha amp and a pair of Celestion speakers.
> 
> Now i buy blu-rays whenever possible, but do rip them sometimes, for watching on portable devices when i am away from home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I'll have to dig out my, NAD 3020 and laserdiscs


----------



## brooklandsracer

GSD said:


> You men my level like swearing at me like you did ? This two page thread is representative?


Never typed a swear word at you. Re check thepost.
I clicked on a joke Smilie at the side when you type like most people do.
You actually insulted me, but it has gone over my head and I won't resort to what you did. :wave:


----------



## shl-kelso

Got a few hundred BluRays and at least as many DVDs. Been waiting for some clarity on UHD/HDR standards before jumping into a major revamp of Lounge cinema to go full 7.4.2 Atmos/UHD. Still not sure if I'm going for 75" TV or finally upgrading to a projector


----------



## GleemSpray

I would love to have the time / space to have a proper home cinema nowadays.

Our main TV is in a small sitting room, so its a Sony 38" TV and a Sony 2.1 combined Blu-Ray player / Home Theatre. The front speakers are Sony's "Magnetic Fluid" tech and are surprisingly clear and detailed for a £500 system. 

Its not too bad really and we have a Virgin Tivo box, so can get half-reasonable quality films on demand. 

As per other posts, Blu-Ray and decent sound on a good film make such a difference, you can just get totally immersed in the film.


----------



## Pug62

Anyone ever considered a professional calibration (ISF/THX qualified calibrator) or going down the DIY route, been doing the DIY version for some years but it can be expensive (worth it though).

If anyone needs advice i can maybe help, been involved in a small way and certainly no expert with TV and Image Quality for quite some time both here and a little involvement in the US.


----------



## brooklandsracer

shl-kelso said:


> Got a few hundred BluRays and at least as many DVDs. Been waiting for some clarity on UHD/HDR standards before jumping into a major revamp of Lounge cinema to go full 7.4.2 Atmos/UHD. Still not sure if I'm going for 75" TV or finally upgrading to a projector


I would go for the projector as you get a lot of picture for little money.
I have the Optoma gt1080 that I project onto a 120 inch screen from just under 2 metres away and also plays 3D films from a compatible blu ray player or other source. The 3D is amazing. The projector is normally between 500 and 600 pounds and great buy. The Optoma glasses are £50 a pop but you can get cheaper but these have a 40hour battery life. Just seen and argos have the glasses at 20% discount.


----------



## shl-kelso

Only problem with the projector route is the room is very much a Lounge, so white walls/ceiling and dual-aspect windows so difficult to keep properly dark during daylight. However the improvement in ultra-short-throw projectors and ambient-light-rejecting screens plus laser light sources are making me reconsider. Going for a 100" or bigger screen & projector would be a big step up from even a 75" diagonal TV screen


----------



## shl-kelso

Pug62 said:


> Anyone ever considered a professional calibration (ISF/THX qualified calibrator) or going down the DIY route, been doing the DIY version for some years but it can be expensive (worth it though).
> 
> If anyone needs advice i can maybe help, been involved in a small way and certainly no expert with TV and Image Quality for quite some time both here and a little involvement in the US.


Screen/source calibration is important to me - getting accurate reproduction to defined standards (within the limitations of the display technology) seems a no-brainer, and once you've experienced a calibrated setup it is hard to watch anything else!


----------



## trv8

GSD said:


> You men my level like swearing at me like you did ? This two page thread is representative?





brooklandsracer said:


> Never typed a swear word at you. Re check thepost.
> I clicked on a joke Smilie at the side when you type like most people do.
> You actually insulted me, but it has gone over my head and I won't resort to what you did. :wave:


Oh grow-up the pair of you :wall:.


----------



## Pug62

shl-kelso said:


> Screen/source calibration is important to me - getting accurate reproduction to defined standards (within the limitations of the display technology) seems a no-brainer, and once you've experienced a calibrated setup it is hard to watch anything else!


If you don't mind me asking who did the calibration?


----------



## shl-kelso

I'm lucky that I work in the residential custom installation sector and have friends and colleagues who have the equipment and experience to carry out calibrations so I've not had to 'employ' someone. If I could not do this then I'd be looking to get a company such as Convergent AV or similar to carry out a display chain calibration for me.


----------



## Starbuck88

I've got a 50" LG LED TV and a Logitech Z906 THX Certified 5.1 Surround System that the sound blows the socks off anybody I knows set up. 

I know it's nothing compared to what some of you guys are running but I'd love to be able to get a 65" UHD 4K OLED TV and an Atmos system but moolah...always moolah.


----------



## Pug62

shl-kelso said:


> I'm lucky that I work in the residential custom installation sector and have friends and colleagues who have the equipment and experience to carry out calibrations so I've not had to 'employ' someone. If I could not do this then I'd be looking to get a company such as Convergent AV or similar to carry out a display chain calibration for me.


Gordon is excellent. Very highly recomended.


----------



## Welshquattro1

I'm starting to replace my dvd's with blu-Ray's, done about 100-110 but it's slow going. Have to pick wax or Blu-Ray and at the moment wax is winning. Thinking about replacing my 65"Samsung plasma at some point with a 70"+ Samsung but not sure what to get next.


----------



## Pug62

I am going to post some links to basic setup tips but this is no substitute for a pro calibration.


----------



## Pug62

I can recomend a few Certified ISF/THX calibrators if anyone is interested in having this done.:thumb:


----------



## Pug62

Anyone purchased any Blu's recently. 

Watched Assault On Precinct 13 the other night, even better than a remembered.:thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Yes I last week bought Avatar Steel case edition. Finding nemo in 3D. A few others that I can't remember offhand. Kids round tomorrow so a 3d film will be going on.


----------



## Pug62

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I last week bought Avatar Steel case edition. Finding nemo in 3D. A few others that I can't remember offhand. Kids round tomorrow so a 3d film will be going on.


Nice one. I love 3D but unfortunately for now anyway it is very much on the decline.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Pug62 said:


> Nice one. I love 3D but unfortunately for now anyway it is very much on the decline.


Was not aware of that but maybe they don't release as much because a majority of people would not have the glasses or a 3d projector like me or even a high end tv.
Good thing is though that you get the film with 2 discs to watch in normal mode or 3d. Reason I got Nemo was simply becuase I have never seen it in 3D and want to see how it comes across.


----------



## Pug62

brooklandsracer said:


> Was not aware of that but maybe they don't release as much because a majority of people would not have the glasses or a 3d projector like me or even a high end tv.
> Good thing is though that you get the film with 2 discs to watch in normal mode or 3d. Reason I got Nemo was simply becuase I have never seen it in 3D and want to see how it comes across.


LG and i think Panasonic and Sony have dropped it as an option on their TV's. Not good i know.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Pug62 said:


> LG and i think Panasonic and Sony have dropped it as an option on their TV's. Not good i know.


That really does not surprise me as I did not want a tv with 3d as certainly can not get anywhere near the 120 inch picture I am viewing on my screen.


----------



## Pug62

brooklandsracer said:


> That really does not surprise me as I did not want a tv with 3d as certainly can not get anywhere near the 120 inch picture I am viewing on my screen.


I think the studios and PJ producers/manufactures are following suit.


----------



## shl-kelso

3D has been dropped by the majority of TV manufacturers this year.


----------



## Pug62

Yes i know mate, but i am convinced we have not seen the last of 3D.


----------



## Pug62

Should have this fantastic release tomorrow:


----------



## Commander2874

Pug62 said:


> Should have this fantastic release tomorrow:


Love Argento! My fav would be Suspiria

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

An absolute classic and one of my favs. The film, not the wine haha! Brilliant director and well acted. And those effects still stand the test of time!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## insanejim69

Recently upgraded to the world of 4k and HDR, wasn't expecting much tbh but was pleasantly surprised when I popped on Guardians of the Galaxy 2 at the weekend. The picture is super sharp and the color pop in most scenes was very impressive. I even popped the standard blu ray in to make sure, and it's not quite as big a jump as dvd-blu ray was, but it is close. 

I have Blade Runner and a few other 4k films to watch this weekend.

James.


----------



## Dal3D

For those that have taken the leap into the world of 4K (like me) it's worth taking the time to have a look here:

http://realorfake4k.com/

Sometimes there may be little noticeable difference in the quality / resolution of the image from normal bluray to UHD bluray as the film might have only been processed in 2K originally.

Only if the film was mastered in 4K (or higher) or the film negative has been later scanned at 4K or higher will it truly be a 4K image.

Some of the up-scaling the studios do will make the image better than the standard 1080p image though so do your research before spending normally twice the price for a UHD compared to normal Bluray.

The biggest improvement will be the HDR aspect which 4K can impart - especially if you have a true 4K monitor with local dimming rather than the pseudo LED LG 4k panels that are only 4K in monochrome etc.

(Sorry for the rambling but my background in Pre / post production of Film and Television equipment makes me super critical sometimes and I hate the public being duped by media hype rather than fact!)

Anyway, back to content!

Watched the first 2 series of "The Expanse" recently. Sort of a cross between Battlestar Galactica and Firefly. Makes a change for the characters to be more than one dimensional. Looking forward to series 3.

The Martian - Stumbled on this again the other week. Always a fun watch I find.

Godzilla (1998) - Rewatched this in 4K (possibly - see above) and it made the whole black / contract imagery better being in a higher capacity format.

If you've Amazon Prime, then have a watch of the Le Mans documentary - the 4K LMP1 cars are amazing to behold.

Will be going through our Sci-Fi Bluray collection over the next few weeks to see the improvement our new 4K OLED setup makes on standard and new 4K UHD discs we've been buying.

:wave:


----------



## joe_con19

Used to have a huge collection but they just ended up taking up far too much space unfortunately


----------



## GleemSpray

Dal3D said:


> For those that have taken the leap into the world of 4K (like me) it's worth taking the time to have a look here:
> 
> http://realorfake4k.com/
> 
> Sometimes there may be little noticeable difference in the quality / resolution of the image from normal bluray to UHD bluray as the film might have only been processed in 2K originally.
> 
> Only if the film was mastered in 4K (or higher) or the film negative has been later scanned at 4K or higher will it truly be a 4K image.
> 
> Some of the up-scaling the studios do will make the image better than the standard 1080p image though so do your research before spending normally twice the price for a UHD compared to normal Bluray.
> 
> The biggest improvement will be the HDR aspect which 4K can impart - especially if you have a true 4K monitor with local dimming rather than the pseudo LED LG 4k panels that are only 4K in monochrome etc.
> 
> (Sorry for the rambling but my background in Pre / post production of Film and Television equipment makes me super critical sometimes and I hate the public being duped by media hype rather than fact!)


This is similar to the situation when blu-ray first appeared and some poor quality blu-rays appeared taken from poor quality master tapes - only the upscaling built into the player would save the day. The lack of effort put into the menu often rang warning bells ....


----------



## insanejim69

And it's still the same even these days, with some.blu rays looking shocking.

Mad Max (new one) is one of the 4k's that isn't great imo (has been posted on bluray.com many times) the HDR is non existent and the 4k upscale from the 2k DI is really grainy and just poor. Yet the Revenant is absolutely amazing (prob ultra hd's reference film atm) 

Best thing you can buy is a decent 4k calibration disc, takes around a good 20-30mins to get the picture settings correct but def worth while. The most common issue is people cramping the backlight on their TV's up to the max (one of the worst things you can do for picture quality)

All the 4k films I have bought have been around £15-£20 ( heck even hmv gives me a £5 off your next 4k purchase everytime I buy a 4k film :lol:. Plus all the discs I have had so far comes with the 4k disc, regular blu ray disc and a download of the film iN either HD or some even in UHD.

James.


----------

